# foto-glanz



## freekazoid (19. Februar 2002)

hallo zusammen,

gibt es eine gute möglichkeit, einen realistischen glanz auf ein bild zu zabern, dass es aussieht wie ein foto oder etwas in dieser art?
wäre echt toll,w enn jemand ein tutorial oder was ähnliches posten könnte!
hier im forum hab ich nix wirkliches gefunden. 

thx!


----------



## silence (19. Februar 2002)

Ich würd so spontan sagen, Beleuchtungseffekte!
Kenn mich da nicht so genau mit aus,
aber die sind ja ziemlich einfach und bringens...

so long.....


----------



## freekazoid (19. Februar 2002)

*nun ja...*

...die beleuchtungseffekte bringen nix, habs schon probiert.


----------



## silence (19. Februar 2002)

Dann tuts mir leid, aber schonmal an Nachbearbeitung gedacht?!
So mit andren Progs?


----------



## AciDemon (19. Februar 2002)

schau dir ein richtiges foto an, und mal die glanzeffekte mit dem airbrush-tool nach...


----------



## Christoph (19. Februar 2002)

und dann noch verschiedene Ebeneffekte und nachbelichten nicht vergessen!


----------



## AciDemon (19. Februar 2002)

yes...that's teamwork (hochi)


----------



## Christoph (19. Februar 2002)




----------

